# Feelin' Blue



## Kit_Kat (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm 21 and I was diagnosed a year ago with IBS and this summer I had a really bad flare up. I have both IBS C and D with abdominal pain and acid reflux. The attack I had caused me severe abdominal pain and I stopped eating for two weeks because it hurt to put food in my body. My regular doctor hospitalized me for two days to put liquids and nutrients back in me. My IBS doctor turned to me in the hospital and told me I shouldn't be there, that the sooner I accepted I had IBS and it would give me pain, the sooner I would get on with my life. It really upset me when he said this, it makes me doubt the pain I was and am feeling, am I really overexaggerating. I am over the worst of the attack now and only have pain intermittantly and at a lower level, but this last attack almost prevented me from studying abroad in Ireland this fall. My mom is freaked out that I might have another attack while I'm over there. I promised her I would never stop eating again even if I was in pain because I realize now how bad it was for me to do so, but she is not very comforted. I feel guilty and angry at myself for getting sick and I know I shouldn't. Every once in awhile I wonder if what the doctor said is right and I was being a 'big baby' and that I almost jeopordized my study abroad opportunity because of it. I don't really have a question, I just needed to get this off my chest.


----------



## 18749 (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Kit Kat. You've come to the right place to get it off your chest! We've all gone through the same self-doubts, so you're not alone. Your doctor sounds like a complete ass. The pain can be unbearable, and it's very easy to stop eating. I know my parents have been very concerned that I don't eat properly when my IBS is really bad. Just try to remember that you do need to eat something, even if you're feeling horrible. Even if it's not a balanced diet for a few days, if you can manage to eat something, even just bread, or rice or something bland, it's better than nothing.Don't feel guilty about it. You're already suffering enough with the IBS! That's great that you are going to Ireland this fall! Make the best of it and I'm sure you'll have a fantastic time. Sure, you may have some stomach problems, but you can get through it. Let the school know if you need any assistance or understanding if you miss any classes or anything. I'm sure it's going to be a great opportunity! Best of luck with it all, and don't beat yourself up!


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

Kit_Kat: I've been in psychotherapy for a while about the depression that comes with having IBS. Honestly, I don't agree w/ the way he told you, but ... when I came to terms with the fact I'm going to have IBS my entire life and not try and fight it or hide it - I've had more peace of mind.I've been less mad at myself, also. If your doc said you are being a big baby, then you should get a new doctor. That's _not_cool_.I hope you feel better.


----------

